# Best T5 bulbs for planted tank



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 7, 2007)

I recieved my 3*24w T5 luminaire the other day. but the bulbs in there seem rather blue (10'000k I would compare it to(well the arcadia marine white which is allmost that anway)) and unfortunatly the manufacturor (was bought via ebay) doesnt supply details on the bulbs, and didnt answer my questions when i sent them an email specificly asking for the details on the bulb.

I've been looking for T5 bulbs suited for a planted tank, but they seem a little thin on the ground. there is the arcadia plant pro or the interpet triton/tri-plus.

however there is a german site aquaristikshop that stock several JBL T5 lights with very high CRI ratings, and i'm wondering if that is worth getting 

If anyone knows of a good source of T5 bulbs available in the UK i would be grateful


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you have any hydroponics stores in your area? I got my GE Starcoat bulbs from a hydroponics store when my LFS said that they don't make that kind of bulb (or couldn't get them ).

Tina


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Giesemann midday bulbs all the way. No doubt about it.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 7, 2007)

been looking around a bit more (using some more specific terms in google) and found some aqua medic bulbs, i can get a pack of 4 bulbs (24w 22") for £24.68.($50 or so) which seems pretty good value.

the blurb i got of the aquamedic site was this


> aqualine T5 Plant Grow is a growth lamp for plants in fresh water aquariums. The lamp accentuates the red and blue parts of the spectrum and comes close to the absorption spectrum of water plants. These wave lengths stimulate photosynthesis and so create excellent condition for luxuriant plant growth. In addition the colours become more vibrant in any fish with red pigmentation (e.g. Cardinal tetra). Combined with aqualine T5 Reef White 10K, Plant Grow gives the aquarium a brilliant natural appearance.


which looks sort of what i'm looking for. (btw sorry bout the inclusion of the other bulbs charts i'm just linking the img from their site)

I also found the Sylvania T5 24W GROLUX @ £9.70 ($19 or so) each

theres also the Arcadia T5 plant pro and their blurb states


> The T5 Plant Pro lamp has been specifically formulated to combine the red and blue spectral peaks of the original tropical lamp to support plant photosynthesis, with the higher light output of the freshwater lamp. The result is a lamp which is noticeably brighter than the original tropical, making it ideal for more demanding plant species.
> 
> * Superior Plant growth
> * Enhance colours of fish and plant
> * Satisfy plant species with a higher light requirement – e.g. Lilleopsis


but that was more expensive @ £12.95 ($26) each

the Giesemann were £12.99 each and their blurb was


> POWERCHROME midday - a full spectrum lamp which closely imitates natural sunlight at 6000 Kelvin. Suitable for fresh-water, salt-water, reef aquariums
> and terrariums.
> Rated at 6,000 Kelvin with a spectrum designed to recreate sunlight in both fresh and salt water aquariums. This tube can be used on both freshwater and saltwater aquariums.
> 
> ...


of those what would you choose. the price thing is throwing me towards choosing the aquamedic, but i could also buy another bulb and use 3 to balance the lighting overall


----------



## ToYoTa (Jan 30, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Giesemann midday bulbs all the way. No doubt about it.


Im Thinking epic is Right on. Your plants need reds and blues and Im seeing high reds and blues in that chart. just from some reading i have found.if you get a 2 pack for 11.80 of these Ushio 24W 24 Inch 3000K T5 HO Fluorescent Lamp 2/pack from here--->http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/24w-24-inch-3000k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-2pack-p-1011.html that might be all you need. These will give you the red spectrum that you are missing. That the cheap way. But you will be happier with Epic's choose if you replace all of your bulbs with his suggestion. heres the blue spectrum too http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/24w-24-inch-6500k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-2pack-p-1789.html


----------



## ruki (May 28, 2007)

Agree with the "reds" and "blues" comment. You can can grow plants well with a lamp that puts out good reds and blues.

Remember that CRI is a human eye color-balance thing. It means that reds, blues and greens are balanced pretty well so colors don't get weird from an interior designer perspective.

Mixing bulbs works well for me. Something like a GroLux plus a 6500K bulb work for me. I didn't know that GroLux was available in T5 size! Where can I get this? I thought this was stuck in the past only available in a T12 size...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm thinking i'll go with 2 aquamedic plant bulbs (and buy a pack of 4) and 1 geisemman midday


----------

